

Jennifer Pahlka, Code For America founder Reddit AMA - rmason
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/wigka/im_jennifer_pahlka_founder_of_code_for_america/

======
andrewbinstock
I worked with Jennifer in the 1990s and even then she stood out as a classy
person.

